# Phoneutria sac



## Ricky ortiz (Feb 1, 2010)

Just checked on her yesterday and I saw this!! anyone here have experiance breeding these? this is my first sac from a Phoneutria would love some pointers on the keeping slings alive and healthy. and yes those air holes will be closed up before this thing pops.


----------



## What (Feb 1, 2010)

I have to admit... It worries me immensely that 1) a person that is keeping Phoneutria is not experienced enough to know how to take care of and manage slings and 2) that the person from #1 does not know how to spell "experience". :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Feb 1, 2010)

What said:


> I have to admit... It worries me immensely that 1) a person that is keeping Phoneutria is not experienced enough to know how to take care of and manage slings and 2) that the person from #1 does not know how to spell "experience". :wall::wall::wall:


 I dont belive that I said I dont know how to care for slings, and really one word and thats what your going to give me <poop> for instead of adding something of use to this thread? I asked this question because while searching this  fourm I think I remember seeing a thread where someone else here had gotten a sac and were raising the slings; which were doing well then all of them just started dying. Also I remeber reading that they are not exactly the most hardy of slings so getting them to mature is a bit of a challenge. So do you have anything usefull to say or are you just gunna keep talkin <poop>?


----------



## CodeWilster (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Ricky! I told you 

Anyway I did some digging and found these threads:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=83797

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=21491

Looks like you might be stuck with a ton of slings lol


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Feb 1, 2010)

CodeWilster said:


> Hey Ricky! I told you
> 
> Anyway I did some digging and found these threads:
> 
> ...


 LOL I know Cody it was just a matter of time thanks for the links. I've seen that first one and read it earlyer again this morning but I did not see the other and it had what I was looking for

 "Separate them isnt so difficult, they are tiny and cannot penetrate skin and not so fast as the juveniles or adults yet. The hardest part is getting the female out of there..."

 Lets just hope the part about breaking skin is true and I hope I do get stuck with a 1000 slings I just hope I can keep them all alive I'm thinking about trying to keep them in different temps and huimidity to see what works and what does not. I'm dreading moving the mom she has been a sweetie for the time I've had her never showed any threat display or anyting till now I poked her a couple times and she went into hyperspace so moving her is going to be a pain lol.


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Rick,

this is peruvian form of Phoneutria boliviensis I see? (funny, that no one asked for the specific species^^)

Be sure, these spiderlings are the smallest of all Phoenutria breedings, and they are weaker because of the right size of the feed. 
You need springtails for the first weeks when the sac hatches (you better put him out before it goes on..), little fruitflies are too big for first effective feeding sessions.

Or you choose the way to do the eggsac with all the slings in a separated box, and let them go to cannibalize.
At the end, the spiderlings will grow faster, and get more healthier at all.

Up to 500 slings you don`t want to keep one for one in single boxes, I am sure^^

LG Björni


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Mar 1, 2010)

baby's are starting to come out


----------



## spinningspider (Mar 1, 2010)

wanna trade 2 slings for a 3i A australis?


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Mar 1, 2010)

spinningspider said:


> wanna trade 2 slings for a 3i A australis?


 Nah not into scorps

 More baby's


----------



## JakubV (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice result Ricky.

Did you take the sac from her? 

How high is humidity in her tank?


----------



## Moltar (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice work Ricky! I like seeing the shots of all those slings doin their sling thing. Man, what a handful though, eh? That's a lot of fast, fast venom on the way...


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2010)

I dont have experience with them but i know a bit about P.Fera...
Just take care with all those slings, for the  crying outloud


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Mar 2, 2010)

JakubV said:


> Nice result Ricky.
> 
> Did you take the sac from her?
> 
> How high is humidity in her tank?


 Yes I did pull sac from mama I couldn't imagine trying to work with the slings and worrying about mom at the same time, the slings alone are a challenge. I dont have exact humidity but I'm guessing it would get up 85-90% I would let it dry out then mist the substrate and do it all over again. Thank you all for the comments.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Mar 2, 2010)

good looking little ones Ricky.
Have you had a count?


----------



## spinningspider (Mar 3, 2010)

once you get those ready drop me a line im interested in 1 or 2! thanks


----------



## mitchnast (Mar 3, 2010)

woo hoo!

want!


----------



## JakubV (Mar 3, 2010)

Ricky ortis wrote:


> Yes I did pull sac from mama I couldn't imagine trying to work with the slings and worrying about mom at the same time, the slings alone are a challenge. I dont have exact humidity but I'm guessing it would get up 85-90% I would let it dry out then mist the substrate and do it all over again. Thank you all for the comments.


Thanks for the answer, Ricky.

I’m looking forward to breeding these, too. I have one female and three males.
I bought them as slings. Out of 14 slings only 4 survived. Most of the deaths were due to molting problems. I fed them only with fruit flies and as they grew with micro crickets. It is best to have each in a very small enclosure in which they can easily catch prey; but you have plenty of them so this is not necessary.

When I bred Cupiennius and Heteropoda, the females destroyed their sacs every time due to wrong humidity. I hope that this time I will succeed….


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Mar 3, 2010)

Checked mama last night and she just finished another sac looks like its another good one


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Mar 3, 2010)

JakubV said:


> Ricky ortis wrote:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer, Ricky.
> ...


 Can you email me at rickyortiz84@hotmail.com


----------



## syndicate (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice job there!Just please make sure these go to the right people..Last thing anyone needs in the spider hobby is some little kids dying from Phoneutria bites! 
-Chris


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Mar 3, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Nice job there!Just please make sure these go to the right people..Last thing anyone needs in the spider hobby is some little kids dying from Phoneutria bites!
> -Chris


For sure I will not be selling to just anyone when I do decide to sell them.


----------



## John Apple (Mar 3, 2010)

Ricky ortiz said:


> For sure I will not be selling to just anyone when I do decide to sell them.


Well keep me in mind Ricky for a dozen or so when ya do decide to sell or trade them off


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 7, 2010)

Ricky ortiz said:


> "Separate them isnt so difficult, they are tiny and cannot penetrate skin and not so fast as the juveniles or adults yet. The hardest part is getting the female out of there..."
> 
> Lets just hope the part about breaking skin is true


well... it really isn't necessarily true, exactly.  some of the most deadly anaimals in the world only penetrate down a few layers of skin cells, not even close to making it through all the layers of skin.  jellyfish's stinging apparatus is so short it isn't even long enough to get through a layer of nylons and yet undeniably they kills, mangle, and just hurt many ppl every year

granted, they slings would only have a tiiiiny amount of venom in them... but when you are dealing with relatively potent neurotoxins it isn't a great bet, imo


----------



## Bigboy (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Ricky, did you decide to let them cannibalize or are you going to go through the process of trying to sort all those buggers out individually?  You may want to briefly chill them if sorting is the case just to help slow them down a bit.  Mind your temps though.

Use caution with who you deal with when getting rid of them, there are too many people around here who get their rocks off on high LD50 ratings and just plain shouldn't be in the hobby as deep as they are.  Responsibility is the key.


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Mar 7, 2010)

Bigboy said:


> Hey Ricky, did you decide to let them cannibalize or are you going to go through the process of trying to sort all those buggers out individually?  You may want to briefly chill them if sorting is the case just to help slow them down a bit.  Mind your temps though.
> 
> Use caution with who you deal with when getting rid of them, there are too many people around here who get their rocks off on high LD50 ratings and just plain shouldn't be in the hobby as deep as they are.  Responsibility is the key.


 I'll be letting them cannibalize each other for a little while and yes I've seen on the other thread what this has started and I also agree that these shouldnt just go to anyone but like also said responsible keepers should be fine; to say that this species has no equal I say is rather foolish people in the states keep mambas and other highly toxic animals and even to think if some of the slings did get loose I live in central cali they would not survive more than a couple days due to the very low humidity and to think a bite from one this small is LIFE THREATENING is a bit over board yes this species is Highly toxic this is the boliviensis I have found NO death reports from this species on a human. and if a adult did get out by some chance I would not hesitate to kill it rather than have it escape out to the open. It all falls down to RESPONSIBLE KEEPERS!!! Lets just enjoy this hobby it is a free country and things should not be banned any snake or animal but the Keepers should be held 100% responsible for what ever damage that their pet does. Thats how I feel anyway.


----------



## Scorpendra (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm fascinated with this genus even though I don't feel like I can handle something with that kind of bite to it. Not yet, at least, while I'm still living with family. Think I need some more experience with fast spiders before I even seriously consider it.

But I'd really like to hear more about your experiences with this species. What kind of conditions are you keeping her in? What size did you get her at? Have you ever transfered her into a new enclosure? Things like that.

-Rob


----------

